# PinPoint 3700 trolling motor w/ sonar 550.oro



## coues52 (Nov 11, 2007)

Pinpoint 3700 trolling motor 60" shaft,24 volt,60lb thrust..shore track/depth track & creek track..electric control (no cable) includes spare prop..package set-up includes Pinpoint 7500 sonar 200hz 3.5 x 4.6 screen top of the line on everything $2400. new. $550 o r offer..I am going to 36 volt 112 thrust ( just up dating)..pick up would be best..Tooele Utah about 30 miles west of salt lake city ,Utah..Danny 1 435 882 [email protected]


----------

